# Dissolve PALLADIUM CARBONATE with HCL



## joandinan (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi i'm from INDONESIA.

can PALLADIUM CARBONATE dissolve with HCL, and precipitated as (NH4) 2 (PdCl6) ...?

if reading the article from google patent that i include,
I assume if palladium, silver and other base metals are dissolved with HNO3, to obtain palladium can be done with a little trick without the need for DMG or other. can anyone comment on this ...?

(sorry if my English is bad)












Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ammonium hexachloropalladate for achieving what?


----------



## joandinan (Mar 31, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> Ammonium hexachloropalladate for achieving what?



thank you Lino. sorry I late for reply. 
I have 1kg metal alloy, copper, silver, lead and palladium. I will dissolve the metal alloy with nitrate, I plan to recover the silver and palladium by adding a sodium carbonate on the solution of nitrate to pH 8 - 10, after sediment / suspension, I plan to recover the silver by dissolving silver, palladium .etc with HCL and silver will be a silver chloride 
and palladium .etc will soluble by HCL. from this step, can i increase the value of Valence palladium to palladium IV and precipitate palladium as NH4Pd2Cl6 ... ??? 

thank you previous Lino











Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 31, 2018)

What you need Ammonium hexachloropalladate for?


----------



## joandinan (Mar 31, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> What you need Ammonium hexachloropalladate for?



because I'm only able to recover palladium that way. I do not know any other way, like from a nitrate solution, I can only recover palladium with selective chloride solution. I'm not an expert [WHITE SMILING FACE]

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## joandinan (Mar 31, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> What you need Ammonium hexachloropalladate for?


any suggestion for me ..? I usually add zinc to the nitrate solution, and purify the palladium by dissolving it with aqua regia. And next time I want to try with other methods. 

I hope there is a cheap way of recovering palladium in nitrate solution and how do you think with NaOH and FORMALDEHYDE ?

Thanks Lino


Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 31, 2018)

Better to act with A/P this will leave palladium as is, copper in solution, PbCl2 and AgCl as white sediments


----------



## joandinan (Mar 31, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> Better to act with A/P this will leave palladium as is, copper in solution, PbCl2 and AgCl as white sediments



Oh ...., thanks God.

And thanks Lino, I almost forgot this Methode, simple and inexpensive,
......until you told me.

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 31, 2018)

How can you say A/P will leave pd as is? I have put pt into solute with this.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 31, 2018)

I thought CuCl2 by it self could dissolve palladium.
It's part of the Wacker process, but maybe it requires heat or pressure to work. I've never tested it other than I have some copper chloride solution that tests positive to palladium.

Pd + 2CuCl2 → 2CuCl + PdCl2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wacker_process

Göran


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 31, 2018)

This could be a long (several days) procedure, followed with testing of dissolved Pd until the optimal concentrations decided. In the worst case, some Pd will dissolve with Cu.


----------



## joandinan (Apr 2, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> This could be a long (several days) procedure, followed with testing of dissolved Pd until the optimal concentrations decided. In the worst case, some Pd will dissolve with Cu.



thanks. I'll try your suggestion.

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## joandinan (Apr 2, 2018)

g_axelsson said:


> I thought CuCl2 by it self could dissolve palladium.
> It's part of the Wacker process, but maybe it requires heat or pressure to work. I've never tested it other than I have some copper chloride solution that tests positive to palladium.
> 
> Pd + 2CuCl2 → 2CuCl + PdCl2
> ...



Thanks Göran.

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------

